# '06 28rsds Is Here And With Our Dealer!



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

We got a call this morning from our dealer that our 28RSDS is here! Hooray!
















We're going out there tomorrow to check it out, sit in it and do a little admiring...







Maybe we'll even take a few pictures!

They've already begun checking all the systems and guess what? It came from the factory with a broken water heater.







The good news is that they ordered another one and it should be here by Monday.









The only other bad news is my DH has a HEAVY work schedule all next week, so we're not sure when we'll be able to pick it up. Hopefully he'll be able to do a little shuffling of his work schedule so we can do PDI and pick it up by next Friday. We'll cross our fingers on that one.

It doesn't matter though. We're just SO EXCITED IT'S HERE, and knowing that it'll be there ready for us to pick up whenever we can get out there is a good feeling! sunny


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Fantastic


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Sexy Momma
Glad to hear it came in.
Sorry to hear about the bad water heater.
Hope you'll be able to get it real soon 
Good Luck 
Don


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats Capri. Good thing it's finally here before you exploded with anticipation







Another week and we might have lost ya!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads and try to stay calm!!!

At least when the water heater is broken *before* you get it they can claim that you did anything wrong.









Gary


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone!









BTW - Our dealer posted it on their website (not sure why since they can't sell ours - I don't think they can...can they?







)

Anyway, here's a link to see pictures of our new '06 28RSDS.









Our Vacation Home


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey, that propane tank cover is not white! Hopefully it is more sturdy, too.

Randy


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Look at that beauty









Let us know if there are any new changes from the '05 model, the only thing I've heard is the tan proprane cover.

You will truely love it!!

Again Congrats


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Post close up pictures of the new propane cover.

Also I noticed no spare tire mounted. I hope they have just not mounted it yet and are not trying to say it is extra.

Something I just noticed that is different then my 28rss, the front storage doors are bigger!! There is room on ours to have the same size door and it sure would have been nice to have them.

Where are you camping Memorial weekend???


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't think they can sell it! I'll check. Ooooppps! I guess they can....










Congratulations on the new rig!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Post close up pictures of the new propane cover.
> 
> Also I noticed no spare tire mounted. I hope they have just not mounted it yet and are not trying to say it is extra.
> 
> ...


We'll be happy to take some close-ups of the propane cover. I'll post them as soon as I figure out how to do that.









I'll assume that they just haven't mounted the spare tire yet. I'm not too worried about it since the other Outbacks on their lot have the spare tires mounted.

As far as Memorial weekend, DH only has Sunday off from work, so it looks like we'll be camping in the great, wild, and beautiful campground known as "Our back yard".







When DH does get a couple days off together, we'll probably go to Priest Lake (Kaniksu RV resort or our family's lake property), or we may go to Lake Roosevelt. We don't want to go "too far" our first trip out, but sometime this summer we want to head over to the coast for a few days. action


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

vdub said:


> I don't think they can sell it! I'll check. Ooooppps! I guess they can....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























You kill me vdub!







You devil!









LOVE IT!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi capri action

well it's about time









congrats on the new trailer







.

shake down over memorial weekend









anyway goodluck with your pdi, remember take as much time as needed.

darrel


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My 05 has the tan cover. There already is a pic posted here of the cover. I do not think it is as stiff as the white ones after seeing them at the rally. The spare tire is mounted by dealer. SM, tell them not to mount the toilet paper and towel holder, mine did and not that great.

Andy, there are a lot of suttle differences from the rss. My DW looked in Thors and noticed most of them.

Get er home...........soon SM

John


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Really nice new Outback!








I know you all are ready to go camping, but are you ready for the "modding"?















Have fun! 
Fred


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

From looking at the pictures (we haven't seen it yet in person), one thing that seems to be missing is the valance and side curtains for the back window in the queen bed slide-out. Either they're missing, or the dealer just hasn't put them up yet???









I guess we'll find out later today when we go see it.









We're leaving the kids with nana so we can take our time looking it over. We haven't even told Ryan (our almost 6 year old) that it's here because then he'd want to go see it, and then he'd be all bummed out because we can't take it home yet, and then the whinning would begin, and then maybe a few tears, and then...
You get the picture.









We thought that it would be better to just keep it to ourselves, and then surprise the kids with it when we bring it home for the first time.


----------



## 8wheelto4wheel (Apr 24, 2005)

hey sexy mamma









congrats on new rv!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi capri action

yesterday dw and i went to a spring rv show at pleasanton, it was a beautiful day here so we just went to have a look. one of the dealers had 2 outbacks, one was the 21 rs, the other was your model. it is a nice trailer, i had not looked at that model before. why did keystone change the color of the lpg cover







i asked the saleslady but she was clueless







.
sorry to hear your dh has to work next weekend







tell him to get a doctors note saying he came down with a severe outback fever














.
again congrats on the new member of the family














.

darrel


----------

